# Announcement: Friday the 13th Complete Boxset hits blu-ray in Sept



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FRIDAY THE 13TH:
THE COMPLETE COLLECTION
Debuts on Blu-ray™ Friday the 13th of September

All 12 films from Warner Bros. and Paramount in

One “Horrific” Collection for the First Time



10-Disc Set Includes 7 Blu-ray Debuts,

11 Hours of Extra Content in Collectible Tin Packaging,
40-page Book with Behind-The-Scenes Photos, Camp Crystal Lake Counselor Patch and More



Burbank, Calif., June 11, 2013 – On September 13th, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment will provide plenty of blood-curdling thrills when Friday The 13th: The Complete Collection debuts on Blu-ray™. For the first time, all twelve Friday the 13th films will be packaged together, (with seven of them making Blu-ray debuts) as a result of a strategic distribution alliance between Paramount and Warner announced last fall, granting Warner exclusive video distribution rights to over 600 Paramount titles. The set also includes a Friday The 13th Killer Extras Bonus DVD.



This intense ‘slasher’ series is one of the longest-running and most successful horror franchises in film history, surpassing the domestic theatrical box-office grosses of such legendary series as A Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween and The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. The film that turned psycho killer Jason Voorhees and his infamous hockey mask into a pop culture icon has also bested the horror competition as the #1 home entertainment seller, with total sales of $119.7M to date.



The 10-disc collection ($129.95 SRP) includes the twelve films on nine Blu-ray discs, as well as a killer DVD bonus disc full of special features on the making of the famous franchise. The must-own set will be presented in a collectible tin case with 11 hours of previously released special features and a 40-page soft cover book. The book is excerpted from Crystal Lake Memories: The Complete History of Friday The 13th, a fan-favorite volume that’s viewed as the ultimate memoir of the series, and highlights some of the 200 interviews, 600 photos, storyboards, concept art and more. Also included is a brand new, official Camp Crystal Lake embroidered Counselor Patch.



Friday The 13th: The Complete Collection also includes digital versions of all 12 films with UltraViolet™, allowing viewers to download and instantly stream the films to a wide range of devices from computers and compatible tablets to smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players.



One of the most frightening franchises in film history, Friday The 13th focuses primarily on the character of Jason Voorhees, who drowned as a young child at Camp Crystal Lake due to the inattentiveness of camp counselors. Many years later, the camp becomes the scene of a number of murders – all of which are either committed or motivated by the avenging Jason, who forever lurks at Crystal Lake with his finely-honed machete.



Films in the Collection include:

· Disc 1 - Friday the 13th (1980) 

· Disc 2 - Friday the 13th Part 2 (1981)

· Disc 3 - Friday the 13th Part 3 in 3D (1982)

· Disc 4 - Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter (1984) NEW TO BLU-RAY

· Disc 5 - Friday the 13th Part V: A New Beginning (1985) / Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives (1986) NEW TO BLU-RAY

· Disc 6 - Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood (1988) / Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan (1989) NEW TO BLU- RAY

· Disc 7 - Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday (1993) / Jason X (2002) NEW TO BLU-RAY

· Disc 8 - Freddy vs. Jason (2003)

· Disc 9 - Friday the 13th (2009) (Theatrical Version and “Killer Cut” Extended Version)

· Disc 10 – Killer Bonus DVD Disc



Friday The 13th: The Complete Collection (BD)
Street Date: September 13, 2013

Order Due Date: August 9, 2013

Rating: R

Pricing: $129.95 SRP


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I remember watching these movies when I was younger. Granted, they are less "horror" and more "gore" in my opinion but never the less, I enjoyed watching when I was younger. Good to see that they are available for Jason fans!


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I have seen them all except Disc 9 - Friday the 13th (2009) (Theatrical Version and “Killer Cut” Extended Version)
Jason X and Freddie vs Jason being my 2 favorite, X for the sci-fi and Freddie vs Jason for the crossover to Nightmare on Elm Street. I will pick this up when it hits the street.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> I have seen them all except Disc 9 - Friday the 13th (2009) (Theatrical Version and “Killer Cut” Extended Version)
> Jason X and Freddie vs Jason being my 2 favorite, X for the sci-fi and Freddie vs Jason for the crossover to Nightmare on Elm Street. I will pick this up when it hits the street.


lol, that's a rarity to see someone say that Jason X is one of their favorites. although I'm one of the few who agrees with you on Freddy Vs. Jason. this set is a complete nerd moment for me. I grew up watching them all. Freddy, Jason, Michael Myers. I ALWAYS have a big Halloween month movie bash with a couple friends and we try to chew through at least 5-8 of them each year


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I do the same thing every year and generally start off with a selection from Hammer Films and then finish out the last week with Freddy, Michael, and Jason. A few years ago we were asked to turn down the audio as people were complaining about the noise... in the street!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow -- news that diehard fans of the Paramount franchise have been waiting for!

The films have been dribbling out on Blu-ray one at a time, and Paramount recently released that new box set of the DVDs with the "collectible mask" element. I own the seminal _From Crystal Lake to Manhattan_ DVD set of all the films in the Paramount franchise -- in my opinion the series went down the proverbial toilet when New Line bought the rights to the "Jason" name as the main character didn't even look or act anything like the Mr. Voorhees we knew -- and I have been holding out for a complete set in high definition that at least included the Paramount-licensed features. The DVDs in the box set I own look kind of crummy, their transfers dated, faded and seeing much better days; I'm hoping the Blu-rays will improve upon this. Additionally, the audio tracks for the first five films carry rather anemic, hushed Dolby Digital mono sound mixes, another area Paramount could have put some effort into via 5.1 remixes (though I understand they were keeping to the original audio stems available and how the films were shown theatrically).

How are these going to be packaged -- two films to a disc? That's how Paramount released them in the original DVD box set...not as flippers, with one film on one side and another on the flip, but two films on one side, leading to compression artifact issues...how are the Blu-rays going to be packaged?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Wow -- news that diehard fans of the Paramount franchise have been waiting for!
> 
> The films have been dribbling out on Blu-ray one at a time, and Paramount recently released that new box set of the DVDs with the "collectible mask" element. I own the seminal _From Crystal Lake to Manhattan_ DVD set of all the films in the Paramount franchise -- in my opinion the series went down the proverbial toilet when New Line bought the rights to the "Jason" name as the main character didn't even look or act anything like the Mr. Voorhees we knew -- and I have been holding out for a complete set in high definition that at least included the Paramount-licensed features. The DVDs in the box set I own look kind of crummy, their transfers dated, faded and seeing much better days; I'm hoping the Blu-rays will improve upon this. Additionally, the audio tracks for the first five films carry rather anemic, hushed Dolby Digital mono sound mixes, another area Paramount could have put some effort into via 5.1 remixes (though I understand they were keeping to the original audio stems available and how the films were shown theatrically).
> 
> How are these going to be packaged -- two films to a disc? That's how Paramount released them in the original DVD box set...not as flippers, with one film on one side and another on the flip, but two films on one side, leading to compression artifact issues...how are the Blu-rays going to be packaged?



· Disc 1 - Friday the 13th (1980) 

· Disc 2 - Friday the 13th Part 2 (1981)

· Disc 3 - Friday the 13th Part 3 in 3D (1982)

· Disc 4 - Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter (1984) NEW TO BLU-RAY

· Disc 5 - Friday the 13th Part V: A New Beginning (1985) / Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives (1986) NEW TO BLU-RAY

· Disc 6 - Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood (1988) / Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan (1989) NEW TO BLU- RAY

· Disc 7 - Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday (1993) / Jason X (2002) NEW TO BLU-RAY

· Disc 8 - Freddy vs. Jason (2003)

· Disc 9 - Friday the 13th (2009) (Theatrical Version and “Killer Cut” Extended Version)

· Disc 10 – Killer Bonus DVD Disc


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

So some films are going to be doubled-up on in the set while the earlier films get to play solitaire? Strange marketing decision...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> So some films are going to be doubled-up on in the set while the earlier films get to play solitaire? Strange marketing decision...


probably because warner is just going to recycle the transfers for parts 1-3 from paramount and freddy vs. jason and the new Friday the 13th discs and then create NEW discs for the other 7 titles (which will be the double features)


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, at any rate, while I think this marketing decision to structure the transfers the way they are planning is a bit offputting and downright strange in certain aspects, I am questioning purchasing this set because being that I already have all the Paramount-sanctioned franchise entries (well, the original through _Jason Takes Manhattan_) in the DVD set, plus own _Freddy Vs Jason_ separately on DVD -- as well as the _Friday the 13th_ remake on Blu-ray in Killer Cut form -- it seems crazy to just replace all those with this set...


----------

